# DIY spray bar colour options



## discusdan (14 Apr 2013)

Hi all

I've made this diy spray bar that connects up to 2 filters and hopefully it will work, I've not tried it yet.






I wanted to change the colour of it to black and just wondered if any one knows the easiest and cheapest way of doing it.

I've seen some people spray paint them but im not sure what paint to use and if it would be safe long term in a fish tank?

is there any other way to do it?

cheers.


----------



## foxfish (14 Apr 2013)

That looks like 21.5mm overflow pipe, you can get 25mm black electrical conduit from B&Q that will sweat over overflow fitting.


----------



## discusdan (14 Apr 2013)

is it like a thick rubber that slides over the 21.5mm pipe?

I'd have to re drill the holes and line them up really well.


----------



## discusdan (14 Apr 2013)

just had an idea. how about heat shrink tubing?

Would that be safe in an aquarium?

 Black Heat Shrink Tube / Sleeve, Various Sizes & Lengths | eBay


----------



## Vanish (14 Apr 2013)

Most heat shrink I've used has a glue inside to help it adhere when heating. I wouldn't use it.


----------



## discusdan (14 Apr 2013)

not seen it with glue on the inside, they have a separate ad for that though
 Black Adhesive/Glue Lined Weatherproof Heatshrink Tubing/Heat Shrink Sleeving | eBay

Do you think it would be ok as long as it doesn't have the glue on the inside?


----------



## Vanish (14 Apr 2013)

I'd go for a rigid tube. You're going to want to secure it, most probably with clips and I don't think heat shrink will be suitable. You'll probably try it and prove me wrong though.


----------



## sa80mark (14 Apr 2013)

Ive seen a few videos on YouTube of people make shrimp safe filter intakes and they use heat shrink on the ends so id guess that it is aquarium safe heres a link to one of the vids

YouTube


----------



## bogwood (14 Apr 2013)

Just a thought, have you considered the eheim Installation pipework, it comes in a smoked grey colour, And you can extend it and add elbows, etc.

Plus its 100% fish safe.


----------



## John S (14 Apr 2013)

I think some people use Crayola paint which is aquarium safe. On a different note It's not advisable to connect two filters to one spray bar.


----------



## discusdan (14 Apr 2013)

cheers for all the suggestions guys.

Heat shrink is going to be the cheapest option by far.
Eheim pipework is too expensive for what i've found and cant seem to find crayola paint in black only multicoloured packs.

seems krylon fusion is another paint that is aquarium safe, but again pricey.

seems I've got a few options which is good though, i'll have a think about it.

Oh and the spray bar is stopped in the middle so is effectively 2 bars in 1.


----------



## John S (15 Apr 2013)

discusdan said:


> Oh and the spray bar is stopped in the middle so is effectively 2 bars in 1.


 
Sorry, I hadn't seen your other thread. I also want to paint my pipes black so will post up here if I find anything.


----------



## discusdan (15 Apr 2013)

that would be good, let us know how you get on.


----------



## sciencefiction (21 Apr 2013)

I haven't used any but I read about krylon fusion paint being used with no problems underwater and also found this one once:

Aquatic Eco-Systems: Aquarium Supplies - Underwater Epoxy


----------



## DrRob (21 Apr 2013)

Might be annoying as you've already made it, but I've picked up some of this.

FloPlast PVCu 21 5mm Overflow Pipe - 3Mtr


----------



## discusdan (21 Apr 2013)

I looked every where for some black pipe. thats the perfect solution. Good find!

I went with heat shrink in the end. I'll see how it goes and if there are any problems I'll get some of that black pipe.

cheers for the link.


----------



## Vanish (21 Apr 2013)

B&Q or wickes have this pipe readily available


----------



## DrRob (21 Apr 2013)

Depends on your local store. I've seen in it a large store in Birmingham, but not in the ones around here, even the larger ones.


----------



## discusdan (21 Apr 2013)

looked in my local B&Q and 2 wickes stores, neither of them had it.


----------



## foxfish (21 Apr 2013)

B&Q do sell a 25mm black PVC pipe but it is designed as electrical wire conduit & as such - the corner connections are not watertight however, you can sweat the pipe over the 21.5 fittings. To be honest though this is not ideal as 25mm is a bit big for the average tank.
I believe most paints become inert when fully cured, perhaps something like acrylic car body paint would be ok but I don't actually know this is corect!
I do know that polyurethane based paint like G4 pond paint would be fine its just that you would have to buy £15 worth to paint the spray bar!
Epoxy is safe but again by the time you have bought pigment & the actual epoxy it would be £20.


----------

